# 2018 East Coast Slingshot Tournament



## SimpleShot

The dates are June 8-10. Please follow this thread for more details.

Location: East Huntingdon Sportsmans Club, Alverton PA


----------



## crazymike

All the fun and more hope to see you all their Practice your speed shooting and wooded terrain 25 to 40 yard shots and up over your head in trees and Spanish targets and 33 feet paper one inch dots start now It’s all about practice


----------



## AlmightyOx

The week after my wedding! I wonder if the wifey would like a slingshot honeymoon


----------



## BiggBill

As in the past early arrivals are welcome to help with set up
Crazy mike and I will be camping from the 6th thru the weekend
Spread the word on what a bangin good time this event is
More details to come
Questions can be posted here or IM me
Thanks and can't wait


----------



## Abenso

I'm already trying to convince my wife! It's only a 6 hour drive for me

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## crazymike

We have a honeymoon sweet tent and air mattress and red led lights


----------



## crazymike

Holy crap wife’s are allowed at the shoot


----------



## AlmightyOx

Does the honeymoon tent include a hot tub


----------



## Abenso

My wife's like gross I'm like we can camp and u can meet my sling shot friends and she was like uhhhh. Well see. I gotta work on it lol

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Guess I'd better start writing up a plan on how I'm going to get there. Assuming I follow the speed limits, it looks like it'll be about a 4-hour drive.  (Not that I'd even consider speeding, Oh no, not in your wildest dreams...)



crazymike said:


> All the fun and more hope to see you all their Practice your speed shooting and wooded terrain 25 to 40 yard shots and up over your head in trees and Spanish targets and 33 feet paper one inch dots start now It's all about practice


Ummmm, I'm just trying to bring my 10-15 yard group from can lid size to bottle cap size at the moment? :rofl: I'm not dumb enough to think that I'll win this thing, I'm just going for the fun :king:

And when you say "early arrivals", does that include those who are considering arriving on the 6th?

Also, we should plan on bringing all of our own food, yes? (This event is starting to sound like a slingshot oriented high adventure.)


----------



## peppermack

Omg. It moved a week later!! I can go. I CAN GO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421

peppermack said:


> Omg. It moved a week later!! I can go. I CAN GO!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 you serious??? Thats awesome man.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

crazymike said:


> Holy crap wife's are allowed at the shoot


Um, that's what she said? :rofl:


----------



## Ukprelude

Abenso said:


> My wife's like gross I'm like we can camp and u can meet my slingshot friends and she was like uhhhh. Well see. I gotta work on it lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Leave her in the house man haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

Glad to see it shifted a weekend. Allows a lot more folks to attend.


----------



## BiggBill

Early arrivals would be the 6th
We typically have breakfast and lunch Friday and Saturday for purchase. Food sales profits go directly to the club
Last year there were a couple nights of great food donated by attendees
If that happens again the details will be here


----------



## crypter27

What are the rules of entry? And how much is the entry fee?


----------



## crazymike

Dates Confirmed. Tornament details coming within 5 to 7 business days so hold on to your buster Browns I can say this wear safety glasses and practice 0 to 100 yards


----------



## Bill Hays

Looking forward to it Guys


----------



## Jonesy22

I hope to be there and meet everyone at least!!!!


----------



## crypter27

crazymike said:


> Dates Confirmed. Tornament details coming within 5 to 7 business days so hold on to your buster Browns I can say this wear safety glasses and practice 0 to 100 yards


thanks


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

If we wanted to show up on the 6th to help set up, how early in the day would be too early? Would that be the morning, noon, or evening of the 6th that setup will start? Any forms, range waiviers/acknowledgement of range rules for us to sign once we get there?


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Oh, and will there be showering facilities there? I'd hate to make you all dizzy on the 2nd or 3rd day, that just wouldn't be sportsmanlike....

Better question would be, what sort of facilities will there be, and where on the club grounds will we all be camping?


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Are there any legal-type precautions I need to take when bringing slingshots across the state border into Pennsylvania, such keeping the frames un-banded and away from said bands and ammo? Would I need to have the slingshot stuff where I can't get to it unless I exit my vehicle? Anything of that sort to be aware of?


----------



## crazymike

5:30 pm on June 6th shower is on sight rv hook up water and electric and no laws about transporting slingshots but shooting road signs at 70 mph is not legal but it’s fun


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

To clarify-- don't show up before 5:30pm on june 6, showers are to the right of something and are their own building, and something about RV hookup for water and electric? Sorry, I'm a little confused. Thanks for putting up with my string of questions though


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Never mind about the shower question, my brain just made the leap :imslow:


----------



## BiggBill

Mikey and I will be putting out details in the next week 
We actually start setting up the weekend prior and I will be taking vacation most of that week
I will be there earlier on the 6th Mikey
For clarity there are limited number of events hook ups 
There is plenty of tent room across the grounds
I am planning on putting out the waiver and pre registration like I said in the next week
We typically have ~50 tournament shooters
I'd like to see that number smashed this year
Peace out


----------



## BiggBill

Damn autocorrect
Limited RV full hook ups
And I think Mikey is planned by on working the 6th so that's why he saying 5:30


----------



## BiggBill

Damn autocorrect
Limited RV full hook ups
And I think Mikey is planned by on working the 6th so that's why he saying 5:30


----------



## BiggBill

Oh and hobbit
There should be something for second breakfast and elevensies


----------



## bigdh2000

Hobbit, think National Park level showers, clubhouse and camping - decent and clean but nothing fancy.

In years past - I brought $100 in cash for entry fees and food. Don't expect good cell service.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

bigdh2000 said:


> Hobbit, think National Park level showers, clubhouse and camping - decent and clean but nothing fancy.
> 
> In years past - I brought $100 in cash for entry fees and food. Don't expect good cell service.


Thanks for the info, I was planning on bringing most/all of my own food anyways, and the cell service issue really doesn't bug me. This is sounding more and more like high adventure


----------



## BiggBill

High adventure
Slingshot camp is the bestest high adventure
You will never get the same experience if you leave for hotels in the evening
Last year we had lights on the range and I think people were shooting well past 2am
It's a blast


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Good thing I plan to camp. There appear to be some significant upsides to being a cheapskate :rofl: Do you know if there'll be lights this year? if not, I do have a rail light from simple-shot for my SERE.... Time's gonna mock me here, it's going to come so slowly and be gone so fast.


----------



## BiggBill

Lights yes
Bring more if you have it


----------



## Flatband

Man, do I miss all youse guys! I miss everything about it. Enjoy and have a blast!!!!


----------



## BiggBill

Gary, we miss you too.
The laugh and the never ending smile, and that darn nail pouch you keep your ammo in
We'll get some good pics and video for Ya


----------



## bigdh2000

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Good thing I plan to camp. There appear to be some significant upsides to being a cheapskate :rofl: Do you know if there'll be lights this year? if not, I do have a rail light from simple-shot for my SERE.... Time's gonna mock me here, it's going to come so slowly and be gone so fast.


You will want your rail light to travel and shoot the woods course at night.


----------



## crypter27

Flatband said:


> Man, do I miss all youse guys! I miss everything about it. Enjoy and have a blast!!!!


Oh man, I was going to give you one of my scrappers.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

It's now next week, any new details yet?


----------



## BiggBill

Sorry for the delay
Mikey and I need to get together and create these details
Work, sick dog, and othe distractions....
One big item is getting the waiver from the club for publishing
I didn't want to send partial info 
Again sorry for the delay we haven't forgotten


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

No problem, I understand, hope the dog gets better.


----------



## crypter27

Any details tournament entry rules?


----------



## Toolshed

Hmmm. Six hours drive from northern Kentucky....This might be doable.


----------



## BiggBill

Can someone instruct me how to post photos?


----------



## BiggBill

And Toolshed.....stop thinking about it, your going


----------



## bigdh2000

Bill

Select "More Reply Options"

Select "Choose File" in the Attach Files section

Find your file and select "Open"

When you come back to the "More Reply Options" page, click the button marked "Attach This File" in the Attach Files section.

It is the most backward system out there.

Dan


----------



## BiggBill

*East Coast Slingshot Tournament Rules*


Safety glasses required at all times
Waiver form must be completed and signed for each participant.
Please take the time to help recycle ammo and keep the gallery clean
All tournament shooting must have a witness
Be considerate of tournament shooters
No practice on the woods course, first time through counts for tournament score
No practice shooting in the tournament bay, this includes the speed shoot
Please clean up ad-hoc targets (cans, etc.)
Shooters under 12 years old to be accompanied by an adult at all times
Please, no cheating.


----------



## BiggBill

*Spanish Knock Down*
Indoor targets are for tournament shooters
Outdoor targets are for practice (main gallery)
Referee required for tournament scoring
Unintended target falling will be reset
Hits to rail below target that cause target to fall will be reset
Referee has discretion and last word on bad hits (e.g. rail hit)


----------



## BiggBill

*25 Yard Paper*
Diameter of ball must cut line
3 points for hit in the black
1 point for each hit inside the outer ring
0 point for miss outside outer ring
Have witness/scorer sign target
No alterations to target, this includes stickers or marks of any kind


----------



## BiggBill

· *Woods Course and Distance Shoot*

o Groups to be 6 persons or less

o If using a scorekeeper, report your score and ensure it is properly recorded

o Shooter is responsible for score accuracy

o During scoring round, absolutely no additional shooting allowed

§ No range finding shooting

§ No second chance shooting

§ No shooting while other people are shooting

41 shots only during the scoring round

BiggBill note: IMO the woods course is the funnest and what makes the ECST stand out. Every year we try to make it a challenge. In years past there were several perfect scores, last year there were none, so I think we have the difficulty level about right. For those who want to practice, this year might have targets that are almost straight up.


----------



## BiggBill

*Can Speed Shoot*

No practicing at tournament location
10 cans
11 yards
60 seconds
Start stopwatch at the release of the first shot
Unlimited shots
Can must fall off rail
Progressive scoring
First 5 cans 1pt each
Next 2 cans 2pts each
Next 2 cans 3pts each
Can #10 5pts


----------



## BiggBill

*Tournament Events*


4 rounds of Spanish Knock Down 120 pts
25 yard paper 10 shots 30 pts
30 + 1 Bonus Woods Targets 1 shot/each (Bouncers count) 31 pts
40 and 70 pace Saw Blade Shoot 5 shots/each 10 pts
Can Speed Shoot 20 pts

Total Possible Points 211


----------



## BiggBill

*Event Fees*


$30 Tournament Entry Fee (Includes hat)
$10 Daily shoot for fun
$15 Weekend shoot for fun
Free Kids under 12
Min $10 value donation to the door prize table to be eligible for door prize drawing. One ticket per person, regardless of donation amount
50/50 Drawing Sunday morning, proceeds are donated to EHSA
Donations to the EHSA are greatly appreciated.
We have elected to keep camping free. The cost of electricity, water, showers, paper products, etc., rests on the club. Donations to help cover these costs are always welcome.


----------



## BiggBill

*Eagle Eye Shoot*


Qualifying 2 shots/$1 shoot until you're in or you run out of money
See Bill Steiner or Mike Petrouski to qualify
Shoot off begins Sunday 10AM sharp
Winner take all


----------



## BiggBill

*Head to Head Spanish Knock Down Competition *


Saturday evening
$5 entry fee
Two Classes (Expert/Novice) Based on tournament SKD score
Expert class winner takes half the cash, Novice class winner takes half the cash
Coin flip for first shot choice and target choice


----------



## BiggBill

Event Location

https://www.ehsportsmans.com/

East Huntingdon Sportsman's Association

286 Sportsman Rd.

Alverton, PA 15612

40.142310,-79.597816


----------



## BiggBill

The waiver, hopefully pic attached.

Again, you will not allowed to participate without signing a waiver.


----------



## BiggBill

*Facilities*


Main club building
Houses the indoor shooting event area with tables and seating
Mens/womens restrooms
Club kitchen
Shower

Camping
Many areas are available for camping, there is usually a congested area in the upper parking lot near the fire ring, but a tent can be pitched about anywhere. There are shaded and sunny areas to choose from
There are a limited number (I think 4) RV hook up locations that include water and electric. These will be a first come deal.

Snacks and soda are for sale in the clubhouse all the time
Breakfast and lunch will be for sale by the club (exactly which days and the menu will be dependent upon club volunteers and will not be available until much closer to the event date)
Evening meals
In the past there have been participants put on an amazing spread for all
Also in the past we have had mountain pie night (we missed this in 2017, but we need to revive it)
Any news of evening food events can be posted here

We all need to remember that we are guests at the EHSA. As anyone who knows me, I like to have fun, but we need to ensure our actions and behaviors will allow us to continue a great relationship with the club. I have had positive feedback in the last couple years about the people and the condition we leave the grounds when the event is over. Please keep that in mind as execute another great ECST this year.


----------



## BiggBill

Any questions about the event can be posted here or IM me.

My email: [email protected]

Let the countdown begin


----------



## BiggBill

I don't know if we can pull it off, but we are thinking about a night time hayride shoot.

Think darkness, slingshots, and a mobile platform taking you from one shooting location to another.

My goal this year is to break the attendance record. So cast off your inhibitions and plan to get in the car and come shoot stuff with the finest slingshot marksmen (and markswomen) on the planet.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

About how much ammo should we plan on losing over the course of the tournament, assuming we're a decent shot?


----------



## Jonesy22

Do most of the events take place saturday?


----------



## txzap

What size ammo are you shooting?


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

txzap, 1/2"

BiggBill, Should we print the wavier off of the EHSA website, sign it, and bring it with us to the tournament, or will that be part of the entrance process?


----------



## BiggBill

Ammo
We have 3/8 thru 3/4 balls on the main shooting range
The most popular is 3/8 and 7/16
How much ammo? The ammo provided should stay on the main range or be used for your scoring round in the woods. We ask that the range ammo be conceived as much as possible.
How much you need is a question of how much ad hoc off range shooting you will do. I personally blow away 10-15lb. I know other people might go thru 50? You can come and loose very little and still have great time.


----------



## BiggBill

The tournament events are ongoing Friday and Sat 
We typically go at your own pace
I know some people don't like that but it is like hearding cats to get everyone together for an event 
Sat night is head to head SKD
Sun wraps up by noon typically


----------



## BiggBill

I don't think the waiver is on the website 
If it is and it is identical to what we have at check in then it will be okeedoke


----------



## Jonesy22

BiggBill said:


> The tournament events are ongoing Friday and Sat
> We typically go at your own pace
> I know some people don't like that but it is like hearding cats to get everyone together for an event
> Sat night is head to head SKD
> Sun wraps up by noon typically


Ok thank you!trying to work out getting there for at least sat to help and meet everyone if nothing else...


----------



## crypter27

BiggBill said:


> I don't know if we can pull it off, but we are thinking about a night time hayride shoot.
> 
> Think darkness, slingshots, and a mobile platform taking you from one shooting location to another.
> 
> My goal this year is to break the attendance record. So cast off your inhibitions and plan to get in the car and come shoot stuff with the finest slingshot marksmen (and markswomen) on the planet.


Can I shoot my own handmade slingshots?


----------



## bigdh2000

Bill pretty much gave you all the rules. Shoot any slingshot you want and any size ammo you want. The only slingshot regulation at tournaments occurs if there is a PFS or Natty shoot.

I blew through 2000 rounds and brought 4000 to ensure I did not get hives when my stash ran low. Everyone shares if there is a need.


----------



## bigdh2000

Bill, no natty rock shoot this year?


----------



## BiggBill

Oh yeah

Dennis the Menace shoot on Sunday morning

Free to enter

Must be natural frame, and you must shoot rocks

Some people pick rocks from the parking lot, some people bring rocks

This is purely a fun and bragging rights event, not part of any tournament scoring


----------



## BiggBill

Also, there are other fun things to do

One of my favorites is slingshot poker. We have a deck of cards glued to a big pc of cardboard. Place your bet, shoot five balls at the cards, best hand gets the money.

We are also kicking around some sort of friendly competition around the arcade target.

I hear rumors Nathan is planning some sort of small comp too.

No promises, but I have been threatening putting an RC plane together that will tow targets.

All you creative nut bags out there, put your thinking caps on and bring stuff to blow our minds.


----------



## TSM

I would love nothing more than to be there. However, I'll have to settle for all the videos and pictures...so, take all the videos and pictures that you can. I will try to rustle up some beauties for door prizes. Miss all you guys.


----------



## BiggBill

Oh no
TSM....you will be missed


----------



## BiggBill

I am a recovering poor guitar player 
We need to get all the musicians out there coming to the ECST to save room for instruments for music time around the fire.
We need a suggested song list so I can practice.
What do you think?


----------



## BushpotChef

I've been thinking alot about It, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to make the journey down via Greyhound and join you lot. It's been a while since I've done any travelling and this would be a welcome treat. I'd better start practicing up. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27

BiggBill said:


> *Can Speed Shoot*
> 
> No practicing at tournament location
> 10 cans
> 11 yards
> 60 seconds
> Start stopwatch at the release of the first shot
> Unlimited shots
> Can must fall off rail
> Progressive scoring
> First 5 cans 1pt each
> Next 2 cans 2pts each
> Next 2 cans 3pts each
> Can #10 5pts
> 
> 
> good to know


----------



## Toolshed

BiggBill said:


> I am a recovering poor guitar player
> We need to get all the musicians out there coming to the ECST to save room for instruments for music time around the fire.
> We need a suggested song list so I can practice.
> What do you think?


I just spent 4 hours scanning all of the pages from guitar lessons I took about 40 years ago! Not sure the best way to upload these so WE/Y'all can learn them before the shoot. Still not dedicated on coming (I almost guarantee I will drink, and that might be a BAD THING)

Here is a file check:

AintMisbehavin_Chords.pdf
AintMisbehavin_Chords_WithChordsScanned.pdf
ALittleHelpFromMyFriends_Lyrics.pdf
AllYouNeedIsLove_Chords.pdf
AlwaysSomethingThereToRemindMe_Chords.pdf
AlwaysSomethingThereToRemindMe_Chords_WithChordsScanned.pdf
AmazingGrace_Tablature.pdf
AnAmericanDream_Chords(TransposedToOtherChords).pdf
BadMoonRising_+_ProudMary_Chords.pdf
Birthday_+_Blackbird_Tablature.pdf
BlackWater_Chords.pdf
Blank_FourBarStanzasWithGuitarNeckChordBlanks.pdf
Blank_GuitarNeck.pdf
Blank_GuitarNeckForChords.pdf
BrownSugar_Chords.pdf
CantHelpItIfImStillInLoveWithYou_+_ImSoLonesomeICouldCry_Chords.pdf
CaughtUpInYou_Chords.pdf
ChinaGrove_Chords.pdf
Classical_Dixie_Doodle_Mashup.pdf
Classical_Exercise_A_Minor_MatteoCarcassi.pdf
Classical_OdeToJoy_9thSymphony.pdf
Classical_Sarabande.pdf
Classical_SpanishRomance.pdf
Classical_Study_A_Minor_MatteoCarcassi.pdf
Classical_Unknown.pdf
ComeTogether_+_KeepOnRockingMe_ChordsAndRiffs.pdf
DayTripper_ChordsAndRiffs.pdf
DirtyDeeds_Chords.pdf
DixielandDelight_Chords.pdf
DontGetFooledAgain_Chords.pdf
DontThinkTwiceItsAlright_Chords.pdf
DownOnTheCorner_+_Lodi_Chords.pdf
DustInTheWind_Chords.pdf
DustInTheWind_Tablature.pdf
EverybodyMustGetStoned_+_DirtyLaundry_Chords.pdf
FreightTrain_Tablature.pdf
GhostRidersInTheSky_Tablature.pdf
GhostRidersInTheSky_Tablature_1.pdf
GimmeThreeSteps_ChordsAndRiffs.pdf
GodRestYeMerryGentlemen_Tablature.pdf
GreenRiver_+_HeardItThroughTheGrapevine_Chords.pdf
HardDaysNight_Chords.pdf
Heartbreaker_+_SoLonely_Chords.pdf
HellsBells_CHords.pdf
HonkyTonkWomen_ChordsAndRiffs.pdf
IAintTheOne_ChordsAndRiffs.pdf
ILoveRockAndRoll_Chords.pdf
InTheGoodOldSummertime_ChordProgression.pdf
InTheMood_GlennMiller_Tablature.pdf
IWantToHoldYourHand_Chords.pdf
JackAndDiane_Chords.pdf
JohnnyBGoode_TablatureAndChords.pdf
KnockinAtYourBackdoor_Chords.pdf
LastChild_ChordsAndRiffs.pdf
LifesBeenGoodToMeSoFar_ChordsAndRiffs.pdf
Lola_Chords.pdf
LovingTouchingSqueezing_ChordsAndRiffs.pdf
MississippiQueen_Chords.pdf
Misty_Tablature.pdf
MoreThanAFeeling_Chords.pdf
MyCherieAmour_Chords.pdf
OldTimeRockAndRoll_+_Yesterday_Chords.pdf
OnTheRoadAgain_Chords.pdf
OverTheRainbow_Chords.pdf
PianoMan_Chords.pdf
PinballWizard_Chords.pdf
PlayWithFire_+_Satisfaction_Chords.pdf
PositivelyFourthStreet_Lyrics.pdf
PurpleHaze_ChordsAndRiffs.pdf
Radioactive_Chords.pdf
Radioactive_Chords_1.pdf
RockAndRollHoochieKoo_+_Funk49_ChordsAndRiffs.pdf
RockyTop_Chords.pdf
Roxanne_Chords.pdf
SouthernCross_Chords.pdf
SouthernCross_Chords_1.pdf
StillRockAndRollToMe_Chords.pdf
SuicideIsPainless(MASHTheme)_Tablature.pdf
SympathyForTheDevil_+_IllBeWatchingYou_Chords.pdf
ThankGodImACountryBoy_Chords.pdf
TheChristmasSong_Tablature.pdf
TheEntertainer_Tablature.pdf
TheFirstNoel_Tablature.pdf
TheFoolOnTheHill_+_Hello-Goodbye_Chords.pdf
TheLongAndWindingRoad_Chords.pdf
TheLongRun_Chords.pdf
Theory_12BarBlues_+_RockAndRollTurnaround.pdf
Theory_12BarBlues_Examples.pdf
Theory_BluesLeadInThirds.pdf
Theory_ChordConstructionFormulae.pdf
Theory_ChordConstructionFormulaeAndStaffNotes.pdf
Theory_ChordConstructionFormulaeWithAlteredChords.pdf
Theory_ChordExtensionPatterns.pdf
Theory_ChordExtensionPatterns_1.pdf
Theory_ChordExtensionPatterns_2.pdf
Theory_ChordShortForms.pdf
Theory_Chords_BarredExtensions.pdf
Theory_Chords_Forms.pdf
Theory_Chords_JazzStyleMovable.pdf
Theory_Chords_TriadPatterns.pdf
Theory_Chord_Progressions_E_A_and_D.pdf
Theory_ClassicalHandTechniques.pdf
Theory_DoWops_and_ChuckBerryStyle.pdf
Theory_FIngerstyleAccompaniment.pdf
Theory_Grise_TheoryOfSTYLE.pdf
Theory_KeyAndScaleChart__--__MajorKeys.pdf
Theory_KeyAndScaleChart__--__MinorKeys.pdf
Theory_KeySignatures.pdf
Theory_LeadIn_3rds_and_6ths.pdf
Theory_Lead_Improvisation.pdf
Theory_Minor_Scales.pdf
Theory_NotesAndSteps.pdf
Theory_OpenTunings_A_and_D.pdf
Theory_OpenTunings_E.pdf
Theory_OpenTunings_G.pdf
Theory_Practice.pdf
Theory_Practice_2.pdf
Theory_Practice_RootsPatternsForRock.pdf
Theory_Progressions_6ths_and_3rds.pdf
Theory_RootsPatternsForJazz.pdf
Theory_RootsPatternsForPopularMusic.pdf
Theory_RootsPatternsForRock.pdf
Theory_Scales.pdf
Theory_Scales_10ths_and_6ths.pdf
Theory_Scales_Keys.pdf
TicketToRide_+_AllMyLoving_Chords.pdf
Various_Tablature_Snips.pdf
WalksLikeALady_Chords.pdf
WalkThisWay_ChordsAndTablature.pdf
WeCanWorkItOut_Chords.pdf
WeLoveYou_Chords.pdf
WhatDoYouDoForMoneyHoney_Chords.pdf
WhiteChristmas_Tablature.pdf
WhollStopTheRain_+_LookingOutMyBackdoor_Chords.pdf
WildHorses_Chords.pdf
WildHorses_Lyrics.pdf
WithALittleHelpFromMyFriends_+_RockyRacoon_Chords.pdf
YellowSubmarine_+_Cecilia_Chords.pdf
YellowSubmarine_Chords.pdf
YouMayBeRight_Chords.pdf
YourLoveBringsMeBackHOme_ChordsAndLyrics.pdf
YourMotherShouldKNow_Chords.pdf
YouShookMeAllNightLong_Chords.pdf
YouveGotToHideYourLoveAway_Chords.pdf


----------



## Toolshed

Why is this in the GENERAL area instead of under REGIONAL EVENTS....????


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Toolshed--as far as I can tell, the links to your guitar lessons aren't active. They won't open up for me (not that I play the guitar-or any instrument). If you feel that you need to stay home from the ESCT for sake of staying clean, all power to you man, we can all respect that  Would you be more comfortable going if it was an alcohol free event?


----------



## BiggBill

Holy poop Toolshed
I won't get through all those songs by Ecst 2025


----------



## flipgun

"Hey Jude" Easy to play with a great crowd chorus


----------



## Toolshed

They're not links....Just a listing of the files. I can email any of the songs (Or maybe we create a new thread) and I can post only the ones folks want to play around with, then we're all on the same page, same chords, etc.

Sucks when everyone knows a song in different keys and it takes an hour just to show EVERYone how one person plays one song.

Still hoping to make it....No....I would rather just come and drink, but thanks....Besides, I owe YSYEO a good beer in return anyway.


----------



## bigdh2000

Toolshed said:


> Why is this in the GENERAL area instead of under REGIONAL EVENTS....????


More people view the GENERAL section...


----------



## Toolshed

Aight, y'all, for the music files, give this a try. PLEASE don't give this to just anyone....Let's keep it in the family.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1SuqbgVzLId28yKgZg_7-Sc5Oo3vQvWre?usp=sharing

Not sure if that allows just viewing.


----------



## peppermack

Soooo....who can pick me up at the Pittsburgh airport there is a custom frame in payment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

peppermack said:


> Soooo....who can pick me up at the Pittsburgh airport there is a custom frame in payment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That depends. Are you fine getting to the tournament location the evening of June 6 or afternoon of the 7th? I was planning to get there early to help set up.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Speaking of arriving early--should a person get to the EHSA at 5:30PM on the 6th of June to help set up, would they be able to start camping out then and there, or should they (I) just come early the next day?


----------



## BiggBill

I will be camping from Wednesday thru Sunday
You are welcome to show up anytime Wednesday 
Since we moved the date away from Memorial day we will be sharing the site with other events on Wednesday and Thursday evening
Wednesday there is a large multi club trap shooting event that is situated next to where the shooting range is but it will not affect us
Thursday is an indoor archery event. Also should not affect us
Pepper make your flight plans I'll make sure we get you
Latrobe Pa airport is much closer Spirit airlines flies in and out of there 
IM me and we can chat


----------



## MakoPat

So I am thinki g of attending. I have no information, so any links or advice would be awesome. I love hammock camping... will there be showers, etc...


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Read through the thread, it's all there.


----------



## Buckskin Dave

MakoPat said:


> So I am thinki g of attending.


As am I. :thumbsup:


----------



## BushpotChef

I'm actively trying to put aside money to come. It would be the highlight of my summer for sure. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

BiggBill said:


> Oh yeah
> Dennis the Menace shoot on Sunday morning
> Free to enter
> Must be natural frame, and you must shoot rocks
> Some people pick rocks from the parking lot, some people bring rocks
> This is purely a fun and bragging rights event, not part of any tournament scoring


Now this is fun right here, y'all. I will be in the creeks selecting rocks. I will share if I make it up. Plan on talking to my friends to make a road trip... and convert them to our sport/lifestyle


----------



## MakoPat

Hobbit, earlier my phone, my connection, or my tenious grip on reality.. I missed pages 3 & 4. Haha. Thanks though. I think I memorized the events, fees, etc... plus you asked all the questions I was thinking.
Buckskin Dave! I hope you do.
And BushpotChef, too. 
It will be awesome to see the people on here in real life. Too bad SharpshooterJD moved out west. I have a frame coming from him.
And a Huster ttf set up from Jolly Roger.


----------



## Buckskin Dave

MakoPat said:


> my tenious grip on reality.. I missed pages 3 & 4. Haha.


Nice to get a little break in the middle of the day isn't it. :looney: :looney:


----------



## BiggBill

All are welcome 
The more the merrier
I don't think the hayride shoot is possible. Night time, tractor on a public road, neighbors, safety....
Sorry bout that
There will still be a ton of fun going on


----------



## BushpotChef

MakoPat said:


> Hobbit, earlier my phone, my connection, or my tenious grip on reality.. I missed pages 3 & 4. Haha. Thanks though. I think I memorized the events, fees, etc... plus you asked all the questions I was thinking.
> Buckskin Dave! I hope you do.
> And BushpotChef, too.
> It will be awesome to see the people on here in real life. Too bad SharpshooterJD moved out west. I have a frame coming from him.
> And a Huster ttf set up from Jolly Roger.


For sure man it would be really cool to meet you all in the flesh! I always like to do some bush cooking if the opportunity presents itself...

...Maybe a few of us could head into a nearby wooded area and see if we can't pot a bunny or a few bushys between shoots?  LOL

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

What about targets on a trailer being pulled while we shoot from a fixed position? Taking turns.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Might as well use an RC aircraft at that point so as not to endanger the driver.


----------



## crazymike

one month away practice shooting at leaves up in the tree tops


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

I'm still trying to hit bottle caps at about 30-ish feet.


----------



## Buckskin Dave

crazymike said:


> one month away practice shooting at leaves up in the tree tops


I tried that. My hat fell off. :slap:


----------



## bobc186

first of all i am a total newbie to slingshots....i have a wrist rocket and thats about it.....anyway, i've read thru all the posts here and it appears that the ECST is for tournament shooters only....i have never shot in any type of tournament but would like to meet with like minded individuals....is it possible to attend and camp and not participate in the tournament shooting?....or can you try an event?...will there be vendors or people selling slingshot related stuff?...

please shed some light on this...or pointe in the right direction.....thanks in advance...

Bob


----------



## flipgun

It is a True Democracy. Open to any and all of any level. Everyone there will be glad to meet you and offer any help, encouragement or advice.

It's The Slingshot Way.


----------



## BROOKS

I wouldn't say it's for tournament shooter only. You can do most of the events without being an official participant. And the shooting range is awesome! The first time I went I was mostly to meet people and I was not disappointed. A great bunch of people. The vendor situation varies from year to year. Simple-shot is always there. And there will be a lot of peope selling home mades and supplies. You'll have a great time.


----------



## BiggBill

Crazy mike and I were discussing this topic last week
He was saying he thinks some people don't want to attend because that don't think they are skilled enough
Nothing could be further from the truth
I am always in the lower third and I am one of the people who puts this thing on
The people, craftsmanship, and fun is what makes this event special
Typically, completing my tournament shooting is the last thing I think about. From the time you arrive till the time you leave you will talk, shoot, look at, and immerse yourself in Slingshot's with the fanatics of the sport.
No attitudes, people are willing to help and coach.
You don't even need a slingshot, someone will lend you one.
All are welcome, all skill levels.
You will have a good time


----------



## BiggBill

Bob... rereading your post
Come and sign up and shoot the tournament, you will enjoy it. No pressure, just do your thing at your own pace and there are plenty of folks to walk you through


----------



## Buckskin Dave

BiggBill said:


> Crazy mike and I were discussing this topic last week
> He was saying he thinks some people don't want to attend because that don't think they are skilled enough
> Nothing could be further from the truth
> I am always in the lower third and I am one of the people who puts this thing on
> The people, craftsmanship, and fun is what makes this event special
> Typically, completing my tournament shooting is the last thing I think about. From the time you arrive till the time you leave you will talk, shoot, look at, and immerse yourself in Slingshot's with the fanatics of the sport.
> No attitudes, people are willing to help and coach.
> You don't even need a slingshot, someone will lend you one.
> All are welcome, all skill levels.
> You will have a good time


Now how often in this world do you find an invitation like that? Kinda skilled, bad skills, no skills, come on out we want ya.  Most so called tournament's are not so friendly. Long may the ECST stay the way it is. I'm going and I cant believe its taken me this long to get back.


----------



## Flatband

A great experience. You guys will have a blast. It's all about fun-and there is a ton of that! You maybe shooting next to someone that cuts cards at 100 feet,or you may be next to someone that you may have to wear a football helmet for protection because their shots are all over the place! Go and enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## BAT

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Guess I'd better start writing up a plan on how I'm going to get there. Assuming I follow the speed limits, it looks like it'll be about a 4-hour drive.  (Not that I'd even consider speeding, Oh no, not in your wildest dreams...)


Lucky you! If I would do the trip by car, google says it´s a 27 hour drive.....just one way... :mellow:


----------



## MakoPat

bobc186 said:


> first of all i am a total newbie to slingshots....i have a wrist rocket and thats about it.....anyway, i've read thru all the posts here and it appears that the ECST is for tournament shooters only....i have never shot in any type of tournament but would like to meet with like minded individuals....is it possible to attend and camp and not participate in the tournament shooting?....or can you try an event?...will there be vendors or people selling slingshot related stuff?...
> 
> please shed some light on this...or pointe in the right direction.....thanks in advance...
> 
> Bob


It is an opportunity to meet and hangout. But think of the free advice and knowledge so freely shared and sitting around the fire at night! That is what is fun... do not forget the fun. And there is nothing wrong with a good ole time tested wrist rocket. I still have my 1st one. 
Plus do not forget trading opportunties... I am gonna make some hdpe frames to trade for anything really. I hear there maybe some tomahawk throwing and there may even be some horseshoe chuckin. Wooo! I hope I get on up there this year. Adulting schedules sometime get us down. But either 2019 I will be up there. I always wanted to western Pa. Beautiful up there.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

BAT said:


> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'd better start writing up a plan on how I'm going to get there. Assuming I follow the speed limits, it looks like it'll be about a 4-hour drive.  (Not that I'd even consider speeding, Oh no, not in your wildest dreams...)
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you! If I would do the trip by car, google says it´s a 27 hour drive.....just one way... :mellow:
Click to expand...

Two words for you my friend: Rocket Packs :naughty:


----------



## crazymike

Let’s just say it’s a slingshot rendezvous people meeting at a time n place to have a lot of fun


----------



## crazymike

Let’s just say it’s a slingshot rendezvous people meeting at a time n place to have a lot of fun


----------



## crazymike

My favorite part is meeting people from all over country and across the pond and seeing all the hand made slingshots n styles of shooting them


----------



## Toady

Hey guys!
New shooter here. I live pretty close to the event so I was planning on coming down on one day or that whole weekend, but I need to know if registration is beforehand online, or if it's done at the door when we get there. Also, not sure if I want to actually register for the entire tournament, but I do want a hat, so is there a way to sign up for the day/weekend shoots and also purchase a hat? (If not I'll just sign up for the tournament anyway!)
Hope to meet some of you dudes there!


----------



## BiggBill

There is daily and weekend entry without tournament
No pre registration, we'll do that when you arrive
I'll sell you a hat if you like, but shooting tournament just adds fun
Plus I have been breaking the scores out to see standing by overall and event
There is also a very fun head to head knockdown competition sat evening that is not part of the tournament, two flights based on tournament knockdown score
Whatever you are comfortable with, glad to have you


----------



## NaturalFork

I will be there Thursday night as usual.

Also for those who might be timid about coming ... Even if you've never picked up a slingshot you'd have an amazing time. You WILL leave a better shooter than you showed up as.


----------



## BushpotChef

Someone bring a dedicated camera and a bunch pf extra memory, Im npt going to be able to make it so I expect some gopd coverage! 

IF YOURE NOT HOLDING A BEER, A HOT DOG OR A SLINGSHOT - YOU BETTER BE HOLDING A CAMERA!

Have fun everyone, maybe better planning will get me there for next year lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave

Sorry you can't make the trip Chef. :sorry: But yeah, next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.J

It might be fun to hit one more tournament before the big move...


----------



## BiggBill

Make it happen MJ
We missed you last year
Hope you and the family can make it


----------



## M.J

I'll be there 
I've taken most of the last year and a half off from shooting, so I won't be contending for a win. My goal is to be in the top half of scores. 
I was disappointed to figure out that the head-to-head shoot isn't a speed shoot. That would be the only event I'd stand a chance of winning


----------



## BiggBill

There is no reason we can't do some friendly speed shooting on the knockdowns 
I'm a speed shoot moron but I'm sure crazy mike will give it a go
See youns all in a couple weeks


----------



## crazymike

practice shooting elevated pop cans in trees and unknown distance 0 to around 40 yards and 11 yard shots at one inch size stuff and speed shooting its getting close. Bring a friend also bring a photo of yourself example, prom pic, first car pose mullet hair cut acid wash jean high top pony shoes on first BMX bicycle pose GEEEZE.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Why a photo? What will they be used for?


----------



## BiggBill

Pics are for trivia on the woods course


----------



## NaturalFork

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Why a photo? What will they be used for?


I am sure mine will be shot at. Hahahaha


----------



## truthornothing

Well I guess its FInally decided, I'll be there. Look forward to seeing you all


----------



## BiggBill

Oh yeah
See ya soon


----------



## Buckskin Dave

One week from today we invade Alverton. Is it going to be a big turn out? Who's going?


----------



## Jonesy22

Right now weather is saying (the weather channel app, set for alverton)high 70's low 80's. 50% chance of rain Saturday, 30% Sunday. But this seems to change often lol...hope to see you all there!


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Huh, I should probably start packing stuff for that starting right now...


----------



## NaturalFork

I am getting PUMPED!!!!!!


----------



## Buckskin Dave

That's four. Who else?


----------



## crypter27

*I'm not going to be able to make! ** ** ** ** ** *


----------



## BiggBill

im hoping for a good turn out
Several peeps that missed last year are coming
Angelos and btoon to name a couple
I'm excited
Crazy mike and I will spend day down there Saturday spreading gravel at main shooting line, setting up the woods course, mowing and weed whacking the woods course, etc
One more work day Monday for me then it on like donkey Kong 
I have been in contact with Fowler, he and Chris are coming
Check out his site fowlermakeryandmischief.com
He has a great YouTube channel too
We shall see but I have feeling it is going to be a better than average turn out
Crazy Mike has out done himself planning the woods this year, when I said he was gonna get mid evil on youns in the past, I tell ya, there will not be any perfect scores in the woods
It's gonna be a pissa 
It's about 115 hours till I arrive to camp 
Everyone be safe traveling


----------



## BiggBill

https://www.fowlersmakeryandmischief.com/
Sorry misspelled link above


----------



## truthornothing

I'll be there.... Should roll in Thursday night....I haven't been able to get any practice in ....probably wouldn't have mattered anyway lol Oh well I have fun anyway


----------



## NoGuarantees

Wow! This is so cool! My health temporarily low, and I will not attend, but please take pix like BushpotChef and others request (including myself)....you guys make life really special by going the extra mile and being so inclusive....thanks!


----------



## SlingNerd

Last year I told myself I was definitely going to make it this year - but a lot has happened. Sucks, that's just life.

But I'm looking forward to lots of videos and pictures. Don't let me down guys!


----------



## flipgun

One of my lottery dreams is to be there every year as well as all of the rest. Those that do get to go; May you all be safe and have a Great Time!


----------



## Balls to the Wall

I will not be able to stay the weekend. Want to visit for the day on Saturday. What time do ya'll start on Saturday?


----------



## BiggBill

Pretty much sunrise
People start stirring around 7am


----------



## M.J

Jodi, Anakin, and I hope to roll in around lunchtime on Friday. We'll have to leave early on Sunday.


----------



## truthornothing

M.J said:


> Jodi, Anakin, and I hope to roll in around lunchtime on Friday. We'll have to leave early on Sunday.


I look forward to seeing you guys, I'll be there Thursday evening.


----------



## Toady

I'll be there with one of my roommates on Friday, hopefully into Saturday at least for the afternoon.


----------



## crazymike

Less than five days so if you like shooting slingshots n having fun talking making and thinking of taking a trip to pa just do it you will have one heck of a good time can’t wait to see everybody and bring a picture of yourself that you can’t believe you had that kind of hair or wore that shirt in public or to high school


----------



## BiggBill

Ok I have confirmed food availability
The club will have for sale:
Dinner Friday evening 
Breakfast and lunch Saturday 
Breakfast Sunday 
Yummy


----------



## BiggBill

Oh
There is always pop water and chips for sale too


----------



## hdusch

Just checked the map. Only 623 miles, will be there sometime Thursday afternoon.


----------



## NaturalFork

Do we have .22 blanks for the saw blade or should I pick some up?


----------



## Jonesy22

Speaking of maps...lol since I could get lost on a one way road, will there be signs by road? Or do we get cell service all the way there?


----------



## trapperdes

Cell phone service for me has always been good right up to the actual event location.


Jonesy22 said:


> Speaking of maps...lol since I could get lost on a one way road, will there be signs by road? Or do we get cell service all the way there?


----------



## Jonesy22

trapperdes said:


> Cell phone service for me has always been good right up to the actual event location.
> 
> 
> 
> Jonesy22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of maps...lol since I could get lost on a one way road, will there be signs by road? Or do we get cell service all the way there?
Click to expand...

Awesome thank you...hopefully do not have to use


----------



## bigdh2000

NaturalFork said:


> Do we have .22 blanks for the saw blade or should I pick some up?


Better bring some RedHead blanks. If I was coming, I have an entire box I could bring. Time to set something up myself to handle those.


----------



## BiggBill

I have 3/4 box of blanks, more the merrier
Road signs.....hmmm.....with cell phones and gps I was thinking they are a waste of time 
I will have the big sign up at the end of sportsman's road
If anybody needs help my cell is 7247578056 call or text 
Be safe on the road
I'm leaving in about an hour, this 20 minute drive will be tough, lol


----------



## BiggBill

Heads up everybody 
The woods course is pretty muddy in places
Bring appropriate footwear


----------



## Bama Murdock

Somebody please shoot some good video of the events and post em. The majority of people don't have the opportunity to attend, but I love watching tournament footage. And the vendors.......love to see what the vendors have to offer.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

I'm planning to show up around noon tomorrow... See y'all soon!


----------



## BiggBill

I have arrived
2018 ECST has begun


----------



## Jolly Roger

Hopefully someone will post a report on who each of the contestants are along with their scores and the slingshots they are shooting and TTF or OTT.


----------



## BiggBill

Main range is going together


----------



## NaturalFork

Thanks for all your hard work Bill!


----------



## flipgun

Damned Straight!


----------



## Jonesy22

NaturalFork said:


> Thanks for all your hard work Bill!


Have to agree there! A big thank you to all who make this possible....


----------



## Tremoside

Hope you will have a good time there! Wish for a nice weather! I hope I meet some of you in Italy  :wave:


----------



## pult421

Are yall ready for the frikkin ecst!?!?!??!


----------



## bigdh2000

Bill, sorry I cannot be there this year but I have always appreciated the event when I am able to attend. Thanks for all the work you and Mike do to make it happen.


----------



## romanljc

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Guess I'd better start writing up a plan on how I'm going to get there. Assuming I follow the speed limits, it looks like it'll be about a 4-hour drive.  (Not that I'd even consider speeding, Oh no, not in your wildest dreams...)
> 
> 
> 
> crazymike said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the fun and more hope to see you all their Practice your speed shooting and wooded terrain 25 to 40 yard shots and up over your head in trees and Spanish targets and 33 feet paper one inch dots start now It's all about practice
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, I'm just trying to bring my 10-15 yard group from can lid size to bottle cap size at the moment? :rofl: I'm not dumb enough to think that I'll win this thing, I'm just going for the fun :king:
> And when you say "early arrivals", does that include those who are considering arriving on the 6th?
> Also, we should plan on bringing all of our own food, yes? (This event is starting to sound like a slingshot oriented high adventure.)
Click to expand...

4 hour drive i could do alone but for me it would be 7 hour drive and nobody I know family or friends wants to go with me.  drive 7 hours by self would be tuff .
Anyone else try a drive like that alone


----------



## M.J

It's that far from me and I've done it a few times in a car and once on a motorcycle.


----------



## Btoon84




----------



## BiggBill

Nice pic toon 
Hope the ride home went smoothly
I don't remember telling Rebecca goodbye
It was a pleasure to meet her and I hope youns come back next year


----------



## romanljc

Any video ?


----------



## Wignorant

Can you go shoot there ever when its not the tourney?


----------



## Cjw

There's nothing set up to shoot when there's no tournament.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## romanljc

To bad the place looks big enough that they could keep one section someplace on the property set up for just slingshots all the time it would be nice .
It would be great if all the gun archery ranges had something setup for slingshots to would help get more into the sport i think .


----------



## BiggBill

Cjw is correct
We had thought about doing some monthly shoots
It is hard to get enough local interest
IM me if you are interested
Even if we get a half dozen or so people to start it might catch on
We could make something easily set up to shoot indoors


----------



## BiggBill

The club president loves it and he is always urging me to do a league or something
Locals chime in
I'll set it up if there is interest


----------



## romanljc

Here is another idea someone should donate or make a bunch of generic slingshots and keep them there next to the shooting setup so anyone can come in and try it out . Just like bars have darts and pool with all the gear you need to play on hand for all to use .


----------



## BiggBill

Great idea
This year the club had trap league shooting Thursday evening
We had several of the trap shooting guys come in and shoot
A couple even came back the next day
They didn't shoot the tournament but they were stunned by how much fun they were having


----------



## Wignorant

BiggBill said:


> Great idea
> This year the club had trap league shooting Thursday evening
> We had several of the trap shooting guys come in and shoot
> A couple even came back the next day
> They didn't shoot the tournament but they were stunned by how much fun they were having


I'm in Baltimore so I'd be down for an east coast league or something. This is my current paradise. Very proud. Next is a pvc pipe bearing return and sorter.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave

BiggBill said:


> The club president loves it and he is always urging me to do a league or something
> Locals chime in
> I'll set it up if there is interes


I'd show.


----------



## goodflite

Why did this thread die? Pinned, big buildup but few pics, stories, results after the tournament?

Living just a couple hours from Alverton, I intend to make it down there one of these years when life doesn't get in the way.

So i'm always interested to know the details.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Yes, I too was disappointed that this thread included so few details and even fewer pictures and videos. It would be nice if tournaments had someone designated to share the details and provide pictures and videos.


----------



## flipgun

Jolly Roger said:


> Yes, I too was disappointed that this thread included so few details and even fewer pictures and videos. It would be nice if tournaments had someone designated to share the details and provide pictures and videos.


Hows about you Bro? instead of "Someone" ?


----------



## Jolly Roger

flipgun said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I too was disappointed that this thread included so few details and even fewer pictures and videos. It would be nice if tournaments had someone designated to share the details and provide pictures and videos.
> 
> 
> 
> Hows about you Bro? instead of "Someone" ?
Click to expand...

Because my health ie; Chronic Heart Failure does not allow for me to fly across the country...well neither would my financial position allow for the expense....and participate in an all day two day event. I see nothing wrong with someone who is not able to attend an event stating that they would enjoy reading about and seeing pictures of the event considering all of our modern technological devices available for the purpose of sharing information with others. For that matter why should it not be you Bro?


----------



## flipgun

like you neither health or finances will allow. But I am not the one Blueskying about what "Someone" should do.


----------



## goodflite

Yeah it's weird. Take away the Fowler factor and there's not much content for 2018 ECST that I can find.


----------



## BushpotChef

Id happily do it if I were closer. Hopefully next year Ill be making a pilgrimage to the tournament. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BiggBill

Message received I'll try to better in the future
There is a ton of effort to put the Ecst on and pics and videos are far from my mind during the event
I have been considering other modes of communication but again I work full time, have two grand kids, rental property, and my home to keep up with
It's tough to just find time to shoot
Again, message received


----------



## Jolly Roger

flipgun said:


> like you neither health or finances will allow. But I am not the one Blueskying about what "Someone" should do.


I have no idea what "Blueskying" means. In fact spell check does not even recognize it as a word. Google does define it as not profitable or feasible. I'm sure there would be someone there who would enjoy the responsibility of being the event reporter and publicity chairman. No one person has to do it all. But Bluesky or not, we would like to read about what went on and see pictures. Along with who was shooting which slingshot and how each shooter stacked up in the competition.


----------



## BushpotChef

BiggBill said:


> Message received I'll try to better in the future
> There is a ton of effort to put the Ecst on and pics and videos are far from my mind during the event
> I have been considering other modes of communication but again I work full time, have two grand kids, rental property, and my home to keep up with
> It's tough to just find time to shoot
> Again, message received


For thr record I wasnt saying any of the oictures or video werent appreciated or were if poor quality, just saying Id love to help record all the fun if I were able to attend. Hope I didnt offend anyone! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## goodflite

BiggBill said:


> Message received I'll try to better in the future
> There is a ton of effort to put the Ecst on and pics and videos are far from my mind during the event
> I have been considering other modes of communication but again I work full time, have two grand kids, rental property, and my home to keep up with
> It's tough to just find time to shoot
> Again, message received


I'm sure your event was top-notch and thanks for that. And I know what you're saying about cameras. I'm a life-long fisherman who doesn't have a single picture or video of that activity. I go to harass the fish with my tackle, not my camera. Of course I could use my phone but I got it wet two years ago while fishing. It still works perfectly - except of course for the camera. Now the phone stays in the car during my boating and wading adventures and my wife gives me crap for that. But I've come to realize that I don't need the distraction.


----------



## BushpotChef

goodflite said:


> BiggBill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message received I'll try to better in the future
> There is a ton of effort to put the Ecst on and pics and videos are far from my mind during the event
> I have been considering other modes of communication but again I work full time, have two grand kids, rental property, and my home to keep up with
> It's tough to just find time to shoot
> Again, message received
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure your event was top-notch and thanks for that. And I know what you're saying about cameras. I'm a life-long fisherman who doesn't have a single picture or video of that activity. I go to harass the fish with my tackle, not my camera. Of course I could use my phone but I got it wet two years ago while fishing. It still works perfectly - except of course for the camera. Now the phone stays in the car during my boating and wading adventures and my wife gives me crap for that. But I've come to realize that I don't need the distraction.
Click to expand...

Ever thought about a gopro? Hands free, waterproof, hours of recording and you won't notice wearing it. Just a thought. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## M.J

I was too busy shooting and hanging out with my friends.
We should designate someone who isn't going to shoot and hang out with their friends to do pics and video.
Oh wait...
That's why people go to tournaments.
A recap, then:
Folks shot well,good times were had, beer was drunk (except by Crazy Mike).


----------



## crazymike

I was running around shooting slingshots n talking sling shots and telling dirty jokes and I even have a apple 8 in my back pocket and took two pictures no video 5 days of camping sober and can remember the fun pic video blah blah blah blah blah the end


----------



## crazymike

We a going to hire the google car driver next year and the paparazzi


----------



## goodflite

M.J said:


> I was too busy shooting and hanging out with my friends.
> We should designate someone who isn't going to shoot and hang out with their friends to do pics and video.
> Oh wait...
> That's why people go to tournaments.
> A recap, then:
> Folks shot well,good times were had, beer was drunk (except by Crazy Mike).


Liqueur and firearms-never a good idea. Beer and bass boats neither. Alcohol and archery-maybe not.

But beer and slingshots around the campfires sounds like it would be a hoot!

I'll bring the cheap stuff like PBR in cans. Consume, then shoot the cans. Or shoot them while full!


----------



## BushpotChef

Beer and slingshots are made for eachother - period.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## flipgun

BushpotChef said:


> Beer and slingshots are made for eachother - period.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


That's how the "Chug and Plug Challenge" got its start.


----------



## bigdh2000

A fair amount of pictures and videos were shared on Facebook. Understand that most slingshot events are in the boondocks where there is no cell signal. Quite frankly, just the way it should be since many of us go to depart from "life" for a minute. Few of us take pictures for fear of violating the what happens at a slingshot event stays at the event...

Angel, Happy Hippee's lovely lady takes tons of pictures since she does not shoot. She was not present this year but will be at the SEST in four weeks. She always posts a ton of pictures.


----------



## Fiveshooter

bigdh2000 said:


> A fair amount of pictures and videos were shared on Facebook. Understand that most slingshot events are in the boondocks where there is no cell signal. Quite frankly, just the way it should be since many of us go to depart from "life" for a minute. Few of us take pictures for fear of violating the what happens at a slingshot event stays at the event...
> 
> Angel, Happy Hippee's lovely lady takes tons of pictures since she does not shoot. She was not present this year but will be at the SEST in four weeks. She always posts a ton of pictures.


Sounds a lot like the same type of atmosphere at the revolver shoots I used to attend (without the booms of course) I was somehow put in charge of video collection and editing for the group and I got about a 10 minute clip of a Scottish fellow dancing like crazy wearing a kilt. When he saw the video camera he walked over and asked if anyone was going to see that. My response was simple "Nothing to worry about mate...it's just the Internet". He was sort of instantly famous but not in the best way


----------



## BushpotChef

flipgun said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beer and slingshots are made for eachother - period.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how the "Chug and Plug Challenge" got its start.
Click to expand...

LOL DO TELL. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

BiggBill said:


> Early arrivals would be the 6th
> We typically have breakfast and lunch Friday and Saturday for purchase. Food sales profits go directly to the club
> Last year there were a couple nights of great food donated by attendees
> If that happens again the details will be here


You have a club? How many members? How often do you meet to shoot? I wish we had one here.

GP


----------



## flipgun

Grandpa Pete said:


> BiggBill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early arrivals would be the 6th
> We typically have breakfast and lunch Friday and Saturday for purchase. Food sales profits go directly to the club
> Last year there were a couple nights of great food donated by attendees
> If that happens again the details will be here
> 
> 
> 
> You have a club? How many members? How often do you meet to shoot? I wish we had one here.
> 
> GP
Click to expand...

That's the club where the shoot is.


----------



## BiggBill

Hello GP
The club is the East Huntingdon Sportsman's Association
It is not a slingshot only club
This is the place that hosts the East coast slingshot tournament 
We have been wanting to start a monthly shoot of some kind but it just hasn't happened yet
Bill


----------



## nike

good :violin:


----------

